# [A] [Nethersturm] Bündnis der Völker sucht ...



## bukuice (27. März 2012)

alle möglichen Klassen für gemeinsame Aktivitäten und Raids! 

Wir sind eine kleine aber feine FunRaidgilde, bei uns steht der Spaß vor dem Erfolg XD! 
Wenn Du Ü18 bist und wirklich Spaß am Spiel hast und nicht Lust auf ne Gilde, wo man nur voran kommt,wenn man Verpflichtungen eingeht,
dann melde dich bei uns!
Entweder Ingame über /wer Bündnis der Völker , unserer HP www.bdv-gilde.info oder hier per PM
Alles weitere besprechen wir dann!

Wir freuen uns 

 Kétesh (Gildenmeister)


----------



## bukuice (20. Oktober 2012)

/push


----------



## bukuice (20. November 2012)

Wir suchen immer noch Mitglieder!


----------



## buttg (4. Dezember 2014)

Das Konzept unserer Gilde beruht auf Levelstops der Stufen 70, 80 und 85. Auf diesen  
 Levelstops werden wir gemeinsam den dortigen Content (vor allem die Raids) durchspielen.
Da diese Levelstops mehrere Wochen andauern, geben wir auch Gelgenheitsspielern die Chance zu uns aufzuschließen und gemeinsam die "alte Welt" von WoW zu entdecken.
Gerne helfen wir Euch auch, alte Raiderfolge der Stufe 60 nachzuholen.


----------

